# powerglide to th350 62 impala



## For Sale

What exactly do i need to do to swap my powerglide to a turbo 350 tranny in my 1962 impala SS? I have heard you dont need to do anything to the driveshaft, and i have heard otherwise. Which is correct? Does anyone have pics to show this swap? Thanks.


----------



## six trey impala

im getting ready to do the same...i heard that u dont have to do anything if u have a short shaft th350 but if u have a long shaft u have to shorten the driveshaft...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

You dont have to do absolutely anything. Its a direct bolt on. You will however need to install a kickdown cable for smoother downshifting. Some old schoolers dont run it though.

But like i said, its a direct bolt on.


----------



## ice64berg

if i remember right you need to swap the front u joint for a conversion u joint you gotta use the 350 yoke with the transmission .

since you are doing this it would be wise to front and rear seals to the trans .. and maybe a mild stall converter 


and since i was juicing mine i went ahead and added a slip joint to the back half of the drive line .. it has been over a decade


----------



## Ragtop Ted

You will need to cut your driveshaft.


----------



## El Duez

you need to get a trans with overdrive. thm350=obsolete.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 94 fleet

it depends on what powerglide u have cast iron or aluminum... Cast iron u HAVE to cut the driveshaft.... Just did it on my 60... A 62 I know came with either one.... A Homie had a duece that had a cast iron one. And my old 62 had a aluminum one....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12335002
> *it depends on what powerglide u have cast iron or aluminum... Cast iron u HAVE to cut the driveshaft.... Just did it on my 60... A 62 I know came with either one.... A Homie had a duece that had a cast iron one. And my old 62 had a aluminum one....
> *


----------



## 94 fleet

I'll take a pic of my cast iron powerglide and post it up....


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Nov 5 2008, 01:27 AM~12067214
> *What exactly do i need to do to swap my powerglide to a turbo 350 tranny in my 1962 impala SS? I have heard you dont need to do anything to the driveshaft, and i have heard otherwise. Which is correct? Does anyone have pics to show this swap? Thanks.
> *




get proper yoke so you can use og u joints, and shortenen the front shaft 2 1/8". other then that get a flexible dipstick and a kickdown cable.


----------



## racerboy

its been said many times in different forums, but i would go with a 700R4. both the th350 and the powerglide are 1:1 final drives. you arent really gaining anything by switching.

the powerglide is a great tranny, and was favored by drag racers for decades.

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 7 2008, 04:49 PM~12360907
> *its been said many times in different forums, but i would go with a 700R4. both the th350 and the powerglide are 1:1 final drives. you arent really gaining anything by switching.
> 
> the powerglide is a great tranny, and was favored by drag racers for decades.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 7 2008, 06:49 PM~12360907
> *its been said many times in different forums, but i would go with a 700R4. both the th350 and the powerglide are 1:1 final drives. you arent really gaining anything by switching.
> 
> the powerglide is a great tranny, and was favored by drag racers for decades.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



and still is


----------



## 94 fleet

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 7 2008, 03:49 PM~12360907
> *its been said many times in different forums, but i would go with a 700R4. both the th350 and the powerglide are 1:1 final drives. you arent really gaining anything by switching.
> 
> the powerglide is a great tranny, and was favored by drag racers for decades.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This dude is trippin... Ur saying that u don't gain anything by putting in a 350??? Have u ever drove an impala wit a powerglide down the freeway????it sucks. Then throw a 350 in it and tell me don't gain anything... That 3rd gear makes all the difference in the world. Powerglides are cool for dragsters but most of us got LOW LOWS, 350 would be the way to go


----------



## primer665

i took out the powerglide from my 65 a short tail 350 bolted right in but i did not gain shit at all


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 10 2008, 02:55 PM~12390725
> *This dude is trippin... Ur saying that u don't gain anything by putting in a 350??? Have u ever drove an impala wit a powerglide down the freeway????it sucks. Then throw a 350 in it and tell me don't gain anything... That 3rd gear makes all the difference in the world. Powerglides are cool for dragsters but most of us got LOW LOWS, 350 would be the way to go
> *


Shouldn't be any different. The third gear isnt what you gain by switching to a 350 its the second gear. Third gear on a 350 is the same as the pg's second gear.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## I.L.L.

How long does this swap take?I've never worked on a transmission before, so I'm a little nervous about trying to do this swap myself....Is it difficult?How do you get the tranny "up into the car"?Is it heavy?How do you unhook the driveshaft without fluid leaking all over out the tranny?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12402232
> *How long does this swap take?I've never worked on a transmission before, so I'm a little nervous about trying to do this swap myself....Is it difficult?How do you get the tranny "up into the car"?Is it heavy?How do you unhook the driveshaft without fluid leaking all over out the tranny?
> *


If you are mechanically inclined, its not that difficult. You can use a jack and or helper to lift the tranny. It shouldn't leak much.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 11 2008, 03:56 PM~12402232
> *How long does this swap take?I've never worked on a transmission before, so I'm a little nervous about trying to do this swap myself....Is it difficult?How do you get the tranny "up into the car"?Is it heavy?How do you unhook the driveshaft without fluid leaking all over out the tranny?
> *


They make a plug for the back of the tranny. You need a transmission jack, the floor jack style is probably easier. Takes about an hour to get one off if you can reach all the bolts. You need jackstands that are big enough to hold the car higher than the transmission preferably while its on the jack.


----------

